
The Universal Design Pattern - Robin_Message
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/10/universal-design-pattern.html
======
sbierwagen
(2008)

~~~
greenyoda
Original HN discussion from back then, if anyone is interested:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=337746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=337746)

